# Be safe everyone



## Madriverpainting (Aug 21, 2020)

Be safe everyone…local painter near me (I did not know him or company) passed yesterday after 30’ ladder fall…certainly makes me that much more cautious…









House painter dies after falling from ladder in Underhill


UNDERHILL — A painter working at an Underhill home Monday morning fell off a ladder and died. Emergency responders received a call shortly after 9 a.m. Monday reporting that a worker had fallen about 30 feet from a ladder near the top of a three-story home at 321 Pleasant Valley Road in...



vtdigger.org


----------



## CJK Colorado (May 23, 2021)

Great reminder.

Teaching basic slip, trip & fall prevention: For those of us with experience on ladders, scaffolds, etc., I find it's a relatively easy way to not only train-in new folks, but also to give back to community.

I even recently received a very small ($250) grant recently to teach a class on slip, trip & fall prevention.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

CJK Colorado said:


> Great reminder.
> 
> Teaching basic slip, trip & fall prevention: For those of us with experience on ladders, scaffolds, etc., I find it's a relatively easy way to not only train-in new folks, but also to give back to community.
> 
> I even recently received a very small ($250) grant recently to teach a class on slip, trip & fall prevention.


How about writing up a post for PT? 
I'd read it.


----------

